# [Help] How to install APK on Lumia 730 Windows 10 Mobile



## 3sachhacker (Dec 17, 2015)

Hello everyone  can u can help me install APK on this device ?


----------



## x_orange90_x (Dec 17, 2015)

You cannot install Android apps on any build since 10240


----------



## 3sachhacker (Dec 18, 2015)

x_orange90_x said:


> You cannot install Android apps on any build since 10240

Click to collapse



thanks bro


----------

